# Where do you buy your FMA equipment?



## juramentado (Jun 13, 2003)

A question to the FMA people in Europe and the US: 

Where do you buy your FMA weapons and equipment? Is there a shop nearby or do you get them online? If you do get them online, what's your favorite store?


----------



## Dieter (Jun 13, 2003)

Here in Germany a good source is Quick-Stick from Alfred Plath. But he delivers also to other countries.
He has one of the largest shop/website for FMA worldwide.

Have a look under

http://www.quick-stick.de 

His site is in german. english, french and italian and he has representatives in many countries. 

Check it out.


Regards

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Moden Arnis.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 13, 2003)

See also:  http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/training_resources.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 13, 2003)

check the FMA supply links at the top of this forum


----------



## juramentado (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *check the FMA supply links at the top of this forum *



Yes, I saw that thread but my question was about where the FMA people here buy their gear. Online or from a nearby MA supply shop?


----------



## K Williams (Jun 14, 2003)

I probably get 98% of my gear from online companies.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 14, 2003)

Fair enough; I mis-understood the question.
Mostly from online suppliers;  there just  isnt anything local (well, some large MA suppliers, but there are cost/quality issues).


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 14, 2003)

I get my rattan from the local martial arts store or my instructors.  Lately, more from my instructors.  As mentioned before, arnisandyz (one of my instructors) makes aluminum training knives, and I buy from him.

I may end up ordering a Modern Arnis uniform.  Haven't decided if I will yet, and what supplier I'd order from.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mormegil (Jun 23, 2003)

In Los Angeles, I get my stuff mostly from I & I Sports.  They also do mail order.


----------

